# Attn: Dcsavop------Anyone fished Gandy Bridge in Tampa



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Good fishing around them bridges. Good Luck.
























-----Click on picture.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I was hoping he would ask some questions, but he never cam back. I also wanted to warn him of the worst red tide ever in South West FL. and I heard it was moving north and might hit Tampa. OH Well, Good luck Dcsavop.


----------



## Dcsavop (Dec 17, 2011)

Andypat

Thanks for the warning. I was without internet during my Florida stay, which was kinda nice. I hit the Skyway with little luck and the causeway areas along the Gandy. A few small Mangroves, but they were fun on light tackle. I will be back in the area around Christmas, any hints?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Dcsavop said:


> Andypat
> 
> Thanks for the warning. I was without internet during my Florida stay, which was kinda nice. I hit the Skyway with little luck and the causeway areas along the Gandy. A few small Mangroves, but they were fun on light tackle. I will be back in the area around Christmas, any hints?


---------Yes here is one. Don't come back until the red tide is gone. Unless your visit is for warm weather and not fishing.


----------

